

Startup Universe - a Visual Guide to Startups, Founders and Venture Capitalists  - pantero
http://visual.ly/vizbox/startup-universe/

======
jpdoctor
Nice visuals, but just a quick check of the data: Numonyx is a startup?
Really? Then why not FreeScale?

Increasingly, "startup" seems to be defined as a way for the M&A guys to make
money. If they can't make money, then it's not a startup (or it's a "lifestyle
company".)

~~~
byjess
The data is as accurate as Crunchbase is. And I suspect that all companies
listed were once startups.

~~~
jpdoctor
Ah that explains it. Crunchbase semi is definitely defined as things for M&A
guys, and the data are terrible. (Look at Sequoia Comm for example.)

Numonyx was Intel unloading some of their crappier memory biz lines. They
eventually unloaded it on micron, which makes me think that some of micron's
BoD (or someone in the decision tree) made off personally.

------
alok-g
This is awesome! Thanks for this.

How do I search for VCs who find companies in a given sector (say education)?
Currently I see the startups in a sector and have to explore each in turn to
see who have funded them.

